# My 2005 Nissan Sentra SE-R



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

If had this car for a few weeks now it runs great. So far I have put in a nismo cai. It has 06 spec-v wheels, tires, and exhaust. Because the original owner no longer had the originals when he traded it in for a new spec-v.


----------



## T Rooke 23 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice sentra man


----------

